
Firefox 1.0 Launch Day (2005) - cpeterso
http://blog.lizardwrangler.com/?p=22
======
jason_slack
There was a short documentary made about this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Q7FTjhvZ7Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Q7FTjhvZ7Y)

